# Tempus Pocketwatch Movement



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I recently purchased a gold plated pocketwatch with a TEMPUS Swiss 15 jewel movement and cased in a Dennison Star.

All it required was a good clean and is working a treat. Case is insribed 1934.

I have never come across this maker before can anyone enlighten me. *?*

Thanks


----------

